# دارة رافعة التردد في جهاز الأشعة شيمادزو



## أشرف الحسن (11 فبراير 2010)

الإخوة الأعزاء
تحية طيبة وبعد،،، في مولد الفولتية العالية لجهاز الأشعة يتم تحويل التردد القليل إلى تردد عالي
وذلك بمرور الكهرباء ب Reftifier ثم smoother ثم inverter ،،،، وبعد رفع التردد يتم مروره بالترانسفورمر الذي يقوم برفع الفولتية إلى قيم عالية جدا بالكيلوفولت
وهناك أرفق لحضرتكم صورة للدارة الرافعة للتردد وصورة للريكتيفاير وصورة لرمزه كديودات
ولدي بعض الإستفسارات لذوي الخبرة، وهي:
- ماهي وظيفة R1, R2, R3 ,R4 المربوطة بالإنفيرتر في الصورة المرفقة
- ماهي وظيفة المواسعات والمقاومات المتصلة بها Rc+, Rc-, RD+, RD-,m
- أريد أن تساعدوني بتحليل هذه الدائرة، مع العلم أني لاحظت أن الكونتاكتر con1 يوصل عند تشغيل الجهاز ويقطع الدارة عند اطفاء الجهاز
ولكم جزيل الشكر
أخوكم المحب أشرف الحسن


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (15 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنا أعمل بمجال الأشعة منذ ثلاث سنوات وإلى حدا ما متخصص في شيمادزو
بخصوص Rc من اسمها C أى Charging أى هى المقاومات التي تكون متصله بالدائرة اثناء شحن المكثفات
أما RD من اسمها D أى DISCharging لأى هى المقاومات التي تكون متصله بالدائرة اثناء تفؤيغ المكثفات بعد فصل الجهاز
أما بخصوص R1, R2, R3 ,R4 المربوطة بالإنفيرتر في الصورة المرفقة فهى فقط THERMAL SAFTY G, لو لاحظت قيمة المقاومة 5 أوم و 120 وات ويكون حجمها كبير جدًا في الواقع غير رسم الدائرة لكى تتحمل الحرارة العالية وذلك آمانا للجهاز.

بخصوص الكونتاكتور con1 شئ طبيعي أن يتصل عند التشغيل ويفصل بعد فصل الجهاز

أخي العزيز لو لديك أى كتيبات صيانة لأجهزة الأشعة شيمادزو يرجى رفعها للاستفادة وافادة الجميع
ولك جزيل الشكر

أبو عبدالله المصري


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (15 فبراير 2010)

بخصوص con1 يسمى DISCHSRGE CONTACTOR ويكون أثناء التشغيل الطبيعي
NORMALLY OPEN وعند فصل الجهاز يكون NORMALLY CLOSE

وشد حيلك عايزنك كبير في أجهزة الأشعة


----------



## أشرف الحسن (25 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك جزيل الشكر يا أخ محمد على هذه الإجابات الجميلة،،، بجهودكم سأكون كبير في الأشعة،،، لك عندي سؤال آخر،،، وهو : ما هي وظيفة بوردة الستارتر الموجودة داخل الجينيريتر؟؟؟


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (1 مايو 2010)

this board only for supplay the tube rotation with one of two types of rotation
1-normal speed 2700rpm
2-high speed 9700 rpm
in shimadzu tube you can see on one side three terminal X, Y, Z 

this terminal connected to out put of this starter board

to supplay the anode rotation with normal speed or high speed


----------



## أشرف الحسن (4 مايو 2010)

مشكووووور أخ أبو عبدالله،،، جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ليدي لين (6 مايو 2010)

يعطيكم العافيه على هذه المشاركة الرائعة وعلى التحليل المنطقي


----------



## eng:7ema (11 يوليو 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## صفوان2011 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
وانا ايضا اعمل في صيانة اجهزة شيمادزو واحتاج بعض البوردات هل تفيدوني في تامينها


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (28 ديسمبر 2010)

أخى لدينا بعض بوردات شيمادزوا 

أخبرني عن الذي تريده وسنحاول توفيرها لك إن شاء الله

أخوك المصري
أبو عبدالله المصري


----------



## kh_eldaba (28 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي الفاضل محمد عبد الله عبدله

انا اتواصل معك هنا بخصوص كتالوج الصيانة لجهاز التعقيم BMT sterivap حيث انك ذكرت في مكان آخر بالموقع ان لديك نسخة مصورة وانا بحاجة لصورة منها اليك ايميلي حتي يتسني لنا الإتفاق علي اللقاء ان شاء الله .
لقد كتبت في الموقع تحت BMT sterivap service manual

اخيك خالد أحمد الضبع - القاهرة مصر
[email protected]


----------



## e.berakdar (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

